# Peppermills



## CREID (Jun 7, 2015)

Has anyone made a peppermill out of acrylic, and if so, does anyone sell acrylic blanks that size?
Curt


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 8, 2015)

I've made lots of pepper mills, but never one from acrylic... if's poured like some of the pen blanks, it would be beautiful though.

As for anyone pouring that size blanks, don't know of anyone, but not to say it couldn't be done.  Might be some problems with heat with the drilling... but can't say that for certain either.


----------



## PSNCO (Jun 8, 2015)

It would be about a quart of resin per blank 2.74" x 10"


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 8, 2015)

I have made polyester resin blocks 3 inches square by about 6 inches long with no problems.  The resin I used is called "mass casting resin"  designed for large castings.  I allow it to cure three to four days and have drilled slowly allowing bit and casting to cool down between strokes.  I don't see any reason why you could not cast a longer block, or two smaller blocks, one for the top and one for the bottom.  I am not sure how the grinder parts that are fastened to the PR with screws would hold up.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 8, 2015)

I've made some 3" x 8" cylinders for a guy who wanted to do some peppermills before. I used Alumilite. I never did get to see how they looked finished...


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jun 11, 2015)

This mob used to sell full resin pepper grinder blanks here in Aus Wood N Workshop Website Coming Soon but their web page is down.

I have never cast a pure resin blank all in one hit as the heat generation is a real problem causing extensive cracking.  I do have a PVC 65mm pipe mold filled with heaps of broken up pieces of resin, ready to fill with black resin when I get some more time.  

I have made many worthless wood style blanks as shown below, but these often take a few casts, unfortunately postage to USA just makes them un economical to send.  

I have also made coffee bean and peppercorns both cast in white resin for restaurants.  Both these have a plain resin core (as shown in coffee bean cast one to ensure the cast product do not contaminate the peppercorns to be ground.  The ones are still waiting to be finished.



cheers


----------



## MarkD (Jun 11, 2015)

I have cast a few "worthless wood" peppermill blanks using Alumilite. I see no reason why a full size pepper mill blanks could not be cast using just resin however it could get quite expensive not to mention that a lot of the resin would be turned away!
I have not seen where anyone sold such a thing.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 11, 2015)

MarkD said:


> I have cast a few "worthless wood" peppermill blanks using Alumilite. I see no reason why a full size pepper mill blanks could not be cast using just resin however it could get quite expensive not to mention that a lot of the resin would be turned away! I have not seen where anyone sold such a thing.


  maybe someone should come up with a special mold for this purpose.


----------

